# generator grounding ?



## eat123 (Jul 28, 2008)

How do you ground a portable generator on a boat for use : lights for seeing flattie . also what is a hps light ?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Do not ground a portable generator to a boat. It has it's own ground (generator frame).


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

hps = high pressure sodium. They're more efficient than halogen....more lumans per watt per my understanding.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_vapor_lamp


----------



## eat123 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanx for the post. I saw on here a guy with a hps light system the wires were ran out of a tool box . do you have to run it like that ?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *eat123 (2/27/2009)*Thanx for the post. I saw on here a guy with a hps light system the wires were ran out of a tool box . do you have to run it like that ?


No, you do not have to do it like that. Thats a remote box system, it helps to get a lot of the weight out of the light so that that mounting them isn't such an issue. I run HPS lights and mine still have the everything in them.


----------

